# HT Equipment



## Twin_Rotor (Jan 1, 2012)

40" Phillips 1080p CFL LCD
Sony STR-DH820 in 7.0 Configuration
Paradigm CC-350 Center Channel
JBL SVA-1600 Front Main
Paradigm Mini Monitor V.2 High Main
Bose 301 III Rear Main
PS3
Motorola DVR


----------



## Twin_Rotor (Jan 1, 2012)

Recieved a roll of 16AWG wire from Monoprice and bananna clips for the reciever end. The 16AWG is from my rears, which were on 28AWG! lol Needless to say, at a ~25' run, I could hear the difference.

Now if only my LCRs would show up.


----------



## Twin_Rotor (Jan 1, 2012)

What I was told were to be LCRs, ended up being Paradigm Mini Monitor v.2. They're in great shape, but not what I was expecting lol

Hooked them up as a "high wide center"(Sony PIIz Height), as I have no room to properly place a 7 speaker setup. When I get time I'm going play around with them on my mains. I'm not impressed with the processing that Sony is doing, so I might use them as a 2 channel system for the bedroom. Depends which sound better: the 301s or the Monitors. The better sounding speaker will remain as rear speakers.


----------

